
With no acceptable offers on the table, Atari is going to auction - ttuominen
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/192858/With_no_acceptable_offers_on_the_table_Atari_is_going_to_auction.php?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GamasutraNews+(Gamasutra+News)
======
bitwize
Atari hasn't been Atari for a long-ass time now. Most recently it was a French
EA-style conglomerate called Infogrames that changed its name to Atari after
acquiring the brand for better PR.

The Atari name and assets will end up with some other high roller who'll run
it into the ground then sell it, not knowing what to do with it.

Nothing more to see.

------
joezydeco
All the coin-op IP was held by Midway, which then went bankrupt and sold off
to Warner. Is that still the case or did the Atari stuff land elsewhere?

------
csense
What happens to the assets if nobody buys them? Do they have another auction
with a lower minimum bid? Or do the debtors take possession?

